# VM - Long overdue B&M Store!



## Oupa (21/11/16)

We thought we would just leave this here for now... more details to follow soon!

VERY EXCITING TIMES!

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 21


----------



## Cespian (21/11/16)

Can you at least tell us which suburb the store will be in?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/11/16)

Cespian said:


> Can you at least tell us which suburb the store will be in?


Judging by the cement block wall and the angle of light from the windows, my guess would be Kraaifontein.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Oupa (21/11/16)

LOL! Nice one @blujeenz !

This will be in Brackenfell...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (21/11/16)

congrats buddy!!

Wishing u all best!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/16)

Oh wow - this is marvellous Benji @Oupa
Congrats and wishing you guys all the best

Very far from me - but I will try pop in when I am next in your part of the world!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (21/11/16)

I can finally get my Vm4 Closer to home

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/11/16)

Nice one @Oupa. This has been a long time coming.

Couch and coffee machine? 


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (21/11/16)

Fantastic news and well done @Oupa !!! Wishing you all the best for the walk-in, will definitely pop in when I'm next in the area!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (21/11/16)

Great news @Oupa will definitely pop in to get the much enjoyed VM4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/11/16)

Congrats guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/11/16)

Way to go @Oupa!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/16)

Well done Benji and Chrystel

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BubiSparks (21/11/16)

Yipeeeee!!!! Congrats @Oupa... About time too. I'll see you there...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (7/12/16)

@Oupa Any updates on this?


----------



## Rooigevaar (7/12/16)

Well now I have even more reason to visit the Cape more often! Well done and good luck @Oupa


----------



## andro (7/12/16)

Congrats @Oupa


----------



## Oupa (8/12/16)

Experiencing a few small issues, but we hope to do a soft opening next week with great special offers for walk-in customers.

We will then have the official store opening early next year!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Oupa (30/12/16)

Unfortunately we had just too many issues to deal with and a soft opening in December did not materialize. We will announce our opening in January, with some awesome special offers for walk-in customers on the day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Oupa said:


> Unfortunately we had just too many issues to deal with and a soft opening in December did not materialize. We will announce our opening in January, with some awesome special offers for walk-in customers on the day!



@Oupa - all the best with it

Am just hoping that you will not forget the out of towners - and make a nice 100ml special for us

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Max (30/12/16)

So @Oupa what is a B&M Store???


----------



## blujeenz (30/12/16)

Max said:


> So @Oupa what is a B&M Store???


Brick and Mortar.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (30/12/16)

That is Awesome   - All the Best @Oupa - Thanks @blujeenz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (10/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> Brick and Mortar.



Unfortunately it is Brick and Mortar and not *Beer and Munchies *

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

